

Making Unstructured data analyzable - abhinavshashank

At Datashop we are making some of the most needed unstructured data for research, analytics, developers, etc. available in analyzable &#x2F; parameterized formats. Right now the use case is limited to business research. Will love to understand more of the datasets that are stuck in unstructured formats that a lot of people need.
======
IndianAstronaut
How is your solution different from hdf5?

